# Yup, another what kind of goats are these



## MrSchaeferPants (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi, new here, just finished my intro post here.

No idea what type of goats these are, the owners didn't know, I'm sure a mixture of things. Meeting with my Stevie dog went well too.

















And for the second question, the great generic "How long will them to eat XX amount of brush" Cause that's my main reason for goats. I know there's no magical answer, believe me I've been googling for months now. But, let me put out some info, and hope for a round about answer.

8 goats, 1 billie, 3 nannies, 4 kids. The kids will be the size of the nannies I guess, one of the kids is male. My fenced in area is roughly 1/4 acre. The majority of my property is that super thick can't even see through the brush and vines and junk. I don't plan on giving them anything, they'll just browse. I have some goat feed right now, but that's just to get them used to us, and to come when called. If you had to take a guess, how long to clear that 1/4 acre of heavy heavy brush. I don't plan on keeping them there making them eating bark and stalks and all, but every leaf in reach, enough where I can get in there with a brushhog and chainsaw. Mostly trying to plan how soon I have to start working on a new area lol. It's a major ordeal just clearing a fence perimeter it's so thick. Hence the goats. :thankU:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely different types. Can see Boer goat. The tiny ear ones have LaMancha in them.

Really can't say on how fast they will eat it. I would be careful about the buck breeding the kids too young and the does who kidded recently.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I agree with Karen.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I see them all having short ears...I think the whole herd is Boer/Lamancha crosses. 

They should clear a quarter acre in about a month. They will need some feed though, they are quickly going to get down to nothing but sticks.


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks, I wanted to post some individual close ups, but it's dark and late, might put some up tomorrow.

I'll have to come up with a plan for him, as far as I understood, those kids are his. He's big and probably eats the most, which is what I want and need. Had plans on finding someone to swap. I would definitely like to breed eventually, when I'm more ready for it, but other than getting him fixed, or selling/swapping him, I don't know what to do. Keeping him separated from the rest might be impossible with my electric fence. He seems pretty laid back, so it could work with his own pen. Might just get him fixed, I don't think he needs to mix and add with the current group anymore, guess it would be the best bet. I could always find another buck later on.

Getting a well put together answer from the guy I bought them from wasn't the easiest. He also had, and kept; 1 buck, and two other nannies. Not for sure what kids are whose.


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Dec 31, 2013)

As far as needing feed, I'm still learning. Do they NEED it if they have plenty browse? Certain minerals and things they won't get from browsing? I have no problems getting hay/grass, our neighbor has cattle, I can get round bales all day. I have a big bag of 'goat feed' right now, but didn't research it, just got it on a whim, and to make nice with them and teach them to come when called.

It's a 10 acre property, the majority of it looks like the above picture on the right, where you can't even see through it. All year round there's stuff to eat here, it's Dec 30th, and you see the above pic. I could clear another fence perimeter in a day or two if I tried real hard. I did plan for my next spot to be twice as large, I just wanted to see how long it'd take them, I certainly don't want to be resetting fencing up frequently. But I am aware of moving them due to parasites on the ground, just haven't learned enough as far as how often, and per the size of area.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are going to be moving them around, you could probably just have them on brush. But I would put out a good loose goat mineral for them.

If you don't need a buck right now, wethering him wouldn't be a bad thing. He could be a buddy for a future buck.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

They're on the small side so maybe one of the small breeds too?
Adorable babies you're so lucky!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I would give them hay as they do need something other than brush. Definitely have Boer crosses.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

For running fence lines I like to put up a high line and tether a goat to it, let them clear the brush along there so you can put up the fence and then let them browse inside it


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Dec 31, 2013)

The babies are cute, the wife likes the brow/white one with the tiny horns, I like the tiny solid brown one. The black one with a single white stripe in the middle is going to be a handful, he's the curious non-fearing one. But you know how it is, just like puppies, they're cute now.

I think weathering is where I'm heading, talking with my wife about it, it's kind of what we decided was a good decision. I would definitely like to breed them, but not so soon, we don't like the idea of the current kids breeding too young, or the nannies just constantly being pregnant, they need a break. We're not like some (people we bought them from) where there's no care taken, and they're constant baby making machines. I do want more, because I want a zillion brush monsters, but not at the expense of their health. And I hate being in the situation I'm in now, where I don't know ages, history, who's related to who, etc. But I've been wanting goats, the price was right, I jumped on it.

Also thoughts of future brush management business in the back of my mind.  But a good long time from now, when I'm more knowledgeable.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you can get me decent pictures of their front teeth, I can help you with ages. They look healthy and not too badly cared for...


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Dec 31, 2013)

zebradreams07 said:


> For running fence lines I like to put up a high line and tether a goat to it, let them clear the brush along there so you can put up the fence and then let them browse inside it


Now that is a nifty idea! We have coyotes and some mystery big cat (mountain lion type). It'd have to be something I'd do days, and put them back in the fence at night. It's possible in some areas, but in others, you can't string a line, you can't even walk through it w/o a machete, arm and leg protection, and going super slow. It took my FIL and I about 2 hours to clear about 400-500' of my east property line 2-3' wide with a dr brush mower and chainsaw.


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Dec 31, 2013)

goathiker said:


> If you can get me decent pictures of their front teeth, I can help you with ages. They look healthy and not too badly cared for...


I'll give it a shot tomorrow, as well as general close up pics. They're still fairly shy to us, though they were eating out of our hands by this evening, although timidly with a lot of hesitation. They do seem healthy, fat anyway, definitely not malnourished in any way. I think the previous owner took good care of them, just let breeding go willy nilly. Which, I mean, happens in the wild right.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, there is inbreeding in the wild. Not as much as you'd think though because of natural culling and herds splitting off. These all look good. Inbreeding can bring weakness or strength, it really depends on the parents. 

Your brush should have more nutrition than any dried grass would. As long as they have it, I wouldn't worry about hay. If the nannies start getting thin, a scoop of rolled oats would probably be plenty for them. Always assuming that they have loose minerals available to them. 

Wethering the bucks will actually help the eat more. They will be more interested in food then in girls.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You'd be surprised. One place I fought my way into the blackberries until they got too thick, tossed the rope as far as I could, and fought back from the other side to reach the end and tie it up. Not very fun but she was still working on that patch when I moved about two months later!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We always threw a sheet of plywood path over them and walked on top...


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Dec 31, 2013)

zebradreams07 said:


> You'd be surprised. One place I fought my way into the blackberries until they got too thick, tossed the rope as far as I could, and fought back from the other side to reach the end and tie it up. Not very fun but she was still working on that patch when I moved about two months later!


Oh I'm already thinking of options. :grin: My buddy had a tie line for his bloodhound, had a leash thing that clipped to the wire and slid the whole way. Wonder if I could have a couple of them on there during the day on the weekends, I have 8 goats, two per wire and get a new square fence area eaten away. Wheels are turning


----------



## Struyksrus (Dec 30, 2013)

I used one of those for my goats. Just make sure to use breakaway collars so they don't get tangled and choke.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Good looking goats!


> Do they NEED it if they have plenty browse? Certain minerals and things they won't get from browsing?


No, they do not need supplementary hay or grain if they have plenty of browse and you keep an eye on them to make sure they don't get skinny. Mine have done fine for months at a time on just browse/grazing.
They DO need loose minerals available. Captive goats can't range far enough to get their own from the food they eat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree no hay unless needed. They learn fast to be lazy. mine are brushers too and they stay nice and healthy and do a great job too. And yes they look to be Boer lamancha which is my favorite cross. If you get a good buck to cover them they should have great kids. But if any of the does have larger bags watch their bags with the brush. I have a few does while in milk that can't go out because they end up cutting their bags up.


----------

